# etc/profile Fehler (Debian3.0)



## LordNikkon (30. Juni 2004)

Hi,

hab ein Problem mit meiner profile Datei auf meinem woody.


```
# /etc/profile: system-wide .profile file for the Bourne shell (sh(1))
# and Bourne compatible shells (bash(1), ksh(1), ash(1), ...).
JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib/j2se/1.3"
PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games"
PATH=$PATH:$JAVA_HOME/bin
if [ "$BASH" ]; then
  PS1='\u@\h:\w\$ '
else
  if [ "`id -u`" -eq 0 ]; then
    PS1='# '
  else
    PS1='$ '
  fi
fi
export JAVA_HOME PATH PS1 
umask 022
```

Das ist der Fehler den ich erhalte wenn ich über ssh auf den Server connecte:
/etc/profile: line 17: syntax error: unexpected end of file

Was könnte denn daran falsch sein?
Bitte um Hilfe!

greetz
l|N


----------



## Helmut Klein (30. Juni 2004)

Kopier einfach mal den Inhalt der Datei per copy and paste (nicht per cp) in eine Neue und ersetze sie dann mit der Neuen.
Oder wechsel in einem Editor deiner Wahl hinter das "umask 022" (sodass der Cursor hinter der 2 steht) und betätige mehrmals die entfernen-Taste.

Danach abspeichern und es sollte gehen.


----------



## LordNikkon (30. Juni 2004)

schade,
wär auch zu schön gewesen wenns so einfach wär...wieso muss immer alles so undurchsichtig sein...am ende liegt es doch wieder nur an einem falschen Zeichen...


----------



## LordNikkon (1. Juli 2004)

hab es hinbekommen, hab die profile zunächst upgegraded und wieder geändert, jetzt läuft es.
aber trotzdem danke!


----------

